
Ask HN: Are you building a new product? - fiokoden
If yes, what?
======
matchmike1313
App for rideshare drivers to use their tablets to show ads for local
businesses to riders in exchange for a percentage of the profits.

------
atrilumen
A conversational interface widget for $30 / month or $300 / year. You create
content in api.ai, and I connect it to the web. You can use it as an interface
for basically whatever, collect info, and take payments with Stripe.

[https://www.talky.cards](https://www.talky.cards)

